# Tilt & Trim Problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Grease inside the motor is a bad thing.
It dissolves the insulation on the windings and shorts them out.
And using a solvent in order to degrease will do the same thing.
So it looks look you'll need to replace.

 :'(


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Brett, I know next to nothing about T&T motors. What about using good old soap and water? Windings are varnished right? Soap should not attack varnish. Then dry motor in the sun and relube the bushings in the motor. Like I said I don't know squat about this kind of thing so...

Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The tech sites recommend contacting the manufacturer
to obtain cleaning procedures for armatures and windings.
But for a motor that's been packed full of grease under pressure,
I'm going to guess that getting all the grease out is going to be a problem.
Any grease left is going to dissolve the varnish insulation.
I'd rather replace the "innards" and seal than have another problem.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotya. Guess you'll have to put the armature in a pressurized cleaning solution. No way to be sure.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, you already own the unit. It is full of grease. 

BEFORE you just go and buy another one...why not flush it out with WD 40? WD 40 was originally created for "Water Displacement--WD--" but it dissolves a lot of stuff. If it gets the grease out and doesn't screw up the windings ( which you may replace anyhow)...why not give it a try? 

Don't let the WD 40 get into the end bearings, or you might clean the grease out of them, too. 

I do agree that I wouldn't go too far from home for the first half dozen trips if you need the T&T to get back. regards, Rich


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a once common solvent that might be of use in this instance. Look up tetrachloromethane (carbon tet) and see if you can find a small quanity from a chemical supplier of drugstore. It is used in the navy to clean electric generator components. I once used it in conjunction with acetone in infra-red spectroscopy.

It is toxic and should be used outdoors with safety equipment and gloves that it won't dissolve.

Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you take the motor apart? If so wipe the grease off with a rag and bath it in dawn for dishes. you will need to protect the clean metal parts with a light coat of oil.

Don't get dawn in the bearing either.


----------



## svasey11 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great News I took the motor to Longwood Auto Electric on 427.  For 45.00 dollars they cleaned, replaced brushed, lubed and sealed.  Can't beat it  Oh yea and I dropped it off at 9am and picked it up at 1pm the same day! Thanks for the help.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good news! regards, Rich


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

that was gonna be my next suggestion ;D

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool beans!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did they tell you what they cleaned out the grease with?
I may need to know someday... :-?


----------

